# The wife is gone Lets see what I did.....



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

The wife is over at her friends house, I've been here all day alone in this house wondering what to do. I went into the kitchen and found cookie and brownie mix. As I sat there thinking about which one to make it hit me :idea: Oh yeah bottom layer cookie dough, middle layer brownie, top layer cookie dough. Genius, I call it fat boys delight. 

So now its dinner time. What's a man to make? Pizza rolls! How I love you so much.

Later on we will conclude the night with a great cigar and a bottle of Arrogant Bastard. And to think the wife thought I would be bored all day. Hahaha.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

LOL! that is classic Jeremy... reminds me of the Simpsons episode when Marge gets addicted to gambling and Homer tries to make dinner with frozen pie crust, tom collins mix, and cloves.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

mmm arrogant bastard one of my favorites, have you had the oaked version yet? Im enjoying one right now. different but very enjoyable! Enjoy your delicous meal lol.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

I haven't tried the oaked one yet. I'll have to pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

now all you need is some milk with that browny cookie creation!!!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

V-ret said:


> I haven't tried the oaked one yet. I'll have to pick some up tomorrow.


You are missing out. It would go together with that LP, like a hand in a glove.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> now all you need is some milk with that browny cookie creation!!!


I'm never drinking milk again. It kills me.

-----------------------------------------------------



36Bones said:


> You are missing out. It would go together with that LP, like a hand in a glove.


I'm liking the sound of this. I'm going to hold off on the LP till I get the Oaked version.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

You sir, are a true chef! You just can't find good food like that in a restaurant!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

I went to the store today but they didn't have the Oaked version. 

I did get the Self-Righteous and it was delicious.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Oaked is the best way to go! Worth the hunt!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Next time you think about going crazy with brownies. Bottom layer cookie dough. Place oreos spaced out on top of that, and then pour brownie batter on top.

Awesome...


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Yum L.P. I will say though, hoppy beers and cigars never set right with me. I'm digging your creation though, give me an Old Rasputin instead if the oaked arrogant and I'd be a happy camper.


----------

